# met a lot of drywallers



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

just got back from idaho. the spirit of drywall is on this here site. capt and a few others-old school is cool. but new school cool too. tapeing gave me self worth, after dumping pre med, because i never had the love for it. -or the understanding- not to say tapeing is easier- cause it aint. its a fluid motion, that we plan out even when we are makeing love. when we are on vacation, what taper misses a day in the process, no one i ever met, sit home and not DWELL on it? planning your next move? i think some time about the old lathers, and what kind of mental hell they and theirs went through, when sheet rock first came out. i remember some stories. i love a perfect job- even people that dont know any better, say- wow. i feel- i feel this wonderful trade has enriched my life, and most of the wonderful people i met in this great trade. harve- take care of your mental train of thought. dont lie to your self, if you can help it. if you are confused, you are already lieing to your self. i know- i do it all the time- f-suprise


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

harvey randall said:


> just got back from idaho. the spirit of drywall is on this here site. capt and a few others-old school is cool. but new school cool too. tapeing gave me self worth, after dumping pre med, because i never had the love for it. -or the understanding- not to say tapeing is easier- cause it aint. its a fluid motion, that we plan out even when we are makeing love. when we are on vacation, what taper misses a day in the process, no one i ever met, sit home and not DWELL on it? planning your next move? i think some time about the old lathers, and what kind of mental hell they and theirs went through, when sheet rock first came out. i remember some stories. i love a perfect job- even people that dont know any better, say- wow. i feel- i feel this wonderful trade has enriched my life, and most of the wonderful people i met in this great trade. harve- take care of your mental train of thought. dont lie to your self, if you can help it. if you are confused, you are already lieing to your self. i know- i do it all the time- f-suprise


what part of IDAHO were you visiting Harvey?


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Harve, I gotta admit something here, it takes me a couple times through your post for my feeble mind to understand you but .... I think you are full of knowledge of a asset to this site and one of the many guys on here I would like to meet in person:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

harvey randall said:


> just got back from idaho. the spirit of drywall is on this here site. capt and a few others-old school is cool. but new school cool too. tapeing gave me self worth, after dumping pre med, because i never had the love for it. -or the understanding- not to say tapeing is easier- cause it aint. its a fluid motion, that we plan out even when we are makeing love. when we are on vacation, what taper misses a day in the process, no one i ever met, sit home and not DWELL on it? planning your next move? i think some time about the old lathers, and what kind of mental hell they and theirs went through, when sheet rock first came out. i remember some stories. i love a perfect job- even people that dont know any better, say- wow. i feel- i feel this wonderful trade has enriched my life, and most of the wonderful people i met in this great trade. harve- take care of your mental train of thought. dont lie to your self, if you can help it. if you are confused, you are already lieing to your self. i know- i do it all the time- f-suprise


 I would quess those old lathers became drywallers ..Shame really.. There was a plasterer here In VA. MR. Lovelace. He past away ,,,uh 10 years ago ,,It was a pleasure to watch him ,and his crew at work . I had chance to watch them a few times while we were working on the the new ,and they were putting the old back in place . When lunch time came we would all sit and talk ,,except for this one plasterer BIG MAN!! john henry big ,,he would go into the next room ,,and jump rope till lunch was over then go back to pushing plaster. Mr.Lovelace died a millionare ,,and earned every pennie pushing plaster.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*funeral in arco- went and mellowed out in lava*



chris said:


> what part of IDAHO were you visiting Harvey?


 i miss lava and some of my friends- who left- the hard way.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*old dry wall*

[/QUOTE]
how could i love ya moore.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

how could i love ya moore.[/QUOTE]
your a card harve!!!


----------

